# Mr. and Mrs. ___ are proud to announce the graduation of their daughter



## Peri24

Cześć - I would appreciate your help with the following words/sentences:

Mr. and Mrs. ___ are proud to announce the graduation of their daughter (son).
graduate (noun)
from
date

Dziękuję!


----------



## Thomas1

Hello, 


Could you please give us more information? Is it an event which the Mr. and Mrs. in question want to invite someone to? If so, will the name of the Mr. and Mrs. be known to the receiver of the invitation (in other words is it necessary to include their surname in the invitation)?


----------



## jasio

Also, it would be helpful to know, what kind of graduation it is - in polish often different words are used in case of obtaining a degree and graduating from primary school or a high school.


----------



## Thomas1

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think that in English "graduation" refers to completing higher education institution (for instance, a university). So you usually don't graduate form a primary school which you finish. Anyway, it might also be helpful to know what degree (if any) is being spoken about and if there are any diplomas to be given out to the students at the graduation.


----------



## a_menudo

No, you can actually graduate from a non-academic instituion.


----------



## Peri24

Thomas, the surname of the Mr. & Mrs. will remain blank. It will be filled in by the parents. The degree is a general diploma, which will be given out at the graduation.
jasio, the graduation will be from a high school; I also need the proper wording for graduation from college (general degree). I need the proper wording for a graduating daughter and a graduating son.


----------



## NotNow

This translation may prove to be troublesome because graduation is very low-key.  It consists of stopping by the office whenever you have time and picking up your diploma.  Unlike in the U.S., there is no pomp and circumstance; announcements are not sent out, and parties are not held.  I must add that this has been the experience with my family, and I can't make observations about graduations throughout the country.


----------



## Thomas1

That's about right, NotNow (if we're talking about official "celebrations"). We have, however, a vague idea of what a graduation in the US might look like from American films. I assume that the announcement in question will be sent to people living in the US who are familiar with US graduation customs, so I think the text should be adapted to the US reality. Here are my suggestions:
_Mr. and Mrs. ___ are proud to announce the graduation of their daughter (son).
Państwo ___ mają przyjemność zawiadomić o uroczystości rozdania dyplomów potwierdzających ukończenie studiów przez córkę (syna)._
A more literal translation: _Mr. and Mrs. ___ have the pleasure to announce the event of giving out diplomas confirming their daughter's (son's) completing her (his) studies._​
If you add the first name and/or the last name of the daughter (son), there might be a problem because you will need to decline them. If the receivers of the announcements live in Poland, the same problem may pop up with the surname of the Mr. and Mrs. in question.


----------



## Peri24

Thanks to all of you for your input.  The information posted will be quite helpful.  Dziękuję!


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> That's about right, NotNow (if we're talking about official "celebrations"). We have, however, a vague idea of what a graduation in the US might look like from American films. I assume that the announcement in question will be sent to people living in the US who are familiar with US graduation customs, so I think the text should be adapted to the US reality. Here are my suggestions:
> _Mr. and Mrs. ___ are proud to announce the graduation of their daughter (son).
> Państwo ___ mają przyjemność zawiadomić o uroczystości rozdania dyplomów potwierdzających ukończenie studiów przez córkę (syna)._
> A more literal translation: _Mr. and Mrs. ___ have the pleasure to announce the event of giving out diplomas confirming their daughter's (son's) completing her (his) studies._​
> If you add the first name and/or the last name of the daughter (son), there might be a problem because you will need to decline them. If the receivers of the announcements live in Poland, the same problem may pop up with the surname of the Mr. and Mrs. in question.


Peri is writing about a "high school" graduation, which in Poland corresponds to "matura". Therefore the expression "_potwierdzających ukończenie studiów" _does not match at all_.

"Uroczystość wręczenia dyplomów ukończenia szkoły średniej" (_if held at the school_) or "Uroczystość z okazji (wręczenia dyplomów) ukończenia szkoły średniej" _if this is a party held at home, seems to be much more appropriate.


----------



## Thomas1

There seem to be two options:


Peri24 said:


> the graduation will be from a high school; I also need the proper wording for graduation from college (general degree).


Mine is for the latter, of course (sorry, I forgot to mention that).

By the way,


Peri24 said:


> graduate (noun) -- absolwent (both a high school and college graduate)
> from -- z (but there are too many possibilities, so we really need to have that one explained, what does it refer to?)
> date -- data


----------

